# Where the heck do I get Hemp seeds? CBD purposes.



## Clink78 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey friends, 

Kinda strange that the internet is polluted with sites selling marijuana strains and yet I'm having the hardest time finding hemp seeds to (grow and) make cbd oil from the flowers.

My dad just got diagnosed with bladder cancer and I want him to get on cbd asap.

Little help? Thanks


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 9, 2016)

If your state has passed hemp laws in some cases, such as Colorado, you can purchase certified hemp seeds directly from the state.


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 26, 2016)

Clink78 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Kinda strange that the internet is polluted with sites selling marijuana strains and yet I'm having the hardest time finding hemp seeds to (grow and) make cbd oil from the flowers.
> 
> ...


High Clink78

Can his cancer wait 4+ months for you to grow out plants then make something with them that's going to help?

Hemp is a poor choice to grow to get your CBD as CBD rich cannabis plants will yield a lot more oils and won't need 12' of head room to grow in. It is generally thought that THC is the more potent cancer fighter so a strain that is higher in CBD than THC would likely work better than CBD alone. Much easier to source CBD rich cannabis strains than hemp as hemp is a smaller and very regulated industry and the seeds aren't offered at cannabis seeds vendors sites. A high CBD autoflowering feminized strain would probably be your shortest route to getting your own home-grown CBD products other than buying them from a producer somewhere.

Remember that hemp oil from seeds has no CBD or THC and tho it's good for you it's no cancer cure.

If regular pot is made into an edible product like a coconut oil extract without being "activated" the medicinal qualities are supposed to be the same or even better and there is much less intoxication which is easier on patients that get all messed up and don't like too high a high, like myself.

There's lots of other things that can help fight his cancer.. Google "baking soda and maple syrup cure" or "baking soda and molasses". Many other non-pharma and inexpensive aids to fight cancer out there too. Maybe check out naturalnews.com and find their research link to search for alternative cures that are bladder cancer specific.

Fingers crossed for your dad's recovery and kudos to you for helping him out.


----------



## fridayfishfry (Oct 27, 2016)

See my signature I have been on the search a while


----------



## fridayfishfry (Oct 27, 2016)

*http://rollitup.org/t/i-need-only-cbd-op-needs-assistance.864041/*


----------



## cannadan (Oct 29, 2016)

http://www.hemptrade.ca/grow-hemp


----------



## Rooster802 (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm growing Thunderstruck seeds from Sin City Seeds. Available from several different seed banks. Its not hemp (although some of it may be depending on the individual plant) but is 20/1 CBD/THC. My father is also fighting cancer, not sure it will help but worth a try right? I harvest in a few weeks but meanwhile have him on CBD from greenmountaincbd.com (I have posted these guys multiple times, I am NOT affiliated with them nor do I know them, I just believe in what they are doing) as its the cheapest source of organic CBD from hemp I can find and its legal everywhere, they will just ship it directly to you if you order from their site. Good luck and hope your Dad has a good outcome. Anyone else know someone selling it for a more fair price let me know.


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 9, 2016)

I make overcooked cannabutter that has little to no psychoactive effects, really good for my aches and pains when I need to get things done which would be impossible if stoned


----------



## CarpeNocturnum (Jan 2, 2017)

Baking soda and maple syrup isn't going g to do a fucking thing. Good advice on the weed stuff but don't give good medical advice.
Mike Adams /natural news is a fucking quack and con artist.
Cannabis should be used to treat cancer but despite all the anecdotal claims it's not a cure in itself.
Chemo, radiation, surgery work.




OldMedUser said:


> High Clink78
> 
> Can his cancer wait 4+ months for you to grow out plants then make something with them that's going to help?
> 
> ...


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 2, 2017)

CarpeNocturnum said:


> Baking soda and maple syrup isn't going g to do a fucking thing. Good advice on the weed stuff but don't give good medical advice.
> Mike Adams /natural news is a fucking quack and con artist.
> Cannabis should be used to treat cancer but despite all the anecdotal claims it's not a cure in itself.
> Chemo, radiation, surgery work.



Medical treatments for something serious like cancer are an individual choice and radiation, chemo and surgery will be my last choice. I would prefer to die earlier than go through the suffering and agony I've seen so many put up with only to die anyhow after spending their last few months or so in futile attempts at great cost to their finances and families to hang on a little longer.

Great strides are being made in cancer treatments that don't use such drastic and debilitating methods but tailor treatment to a person's genetic type and things to boost the immune system rather than destroy it completely like chemo does. More people die from secondary infections because their immune system can't cope than get cured from chemo.

It's not like Natural News is my only source of info any more than one news channel is. And most doctors are pharma shills that don't have a clue how the body actually works and just write a scrip to get you out the door. Trained by big pharma to make them richer and to hell with "Do no Harm".

Each to their own.


----------



## CarpeNocturnum (Jan 2, 2017)

No offense meant brother


----------

